# post your A.geniculata's



## jb1962 (Sep 21, 2009)

Hi.

I'd like to see who enjoys this sp and how your finding keeping them.
So here's your chance to have your say and post your beauties.
:notworthy:


----------



## G18241 (Feb 28, 2009)

I think they are gorgeous little spiders, but i found my Juvie in a death curl the other week 

Was gutted as even at only an inch / inch and half it was such a pretty little thing, and was an awesome feeder

Will definitely be getting another in the next bout of purchases


----------



## Silk_Spinner (Dec 22, 2009)

G18241 said:


> I think they are gorgeous little spiders, but i found my Juvie in a death curl the other week
> 
> Was gutted as even at only an inch / inch and half it was such a pretty little thing, and was an awesome feeder
> 
> Will definitely be getting another in the next bout of purchases


Aw, really sorry to hear that - always sad to lose them. Good luck with your new one when you get it. They are great spiders.


----------



## Silk_Spinner (Dec 22, 2009)

Here's a pic of my big girl Claudia - she's a right madam, attacks anything in her tank and throws her weight about, but I love her. :flrt:


----------



## Chino (May 6, 2011)

heres my A.genic sling just after he moulted  at about 2cm now.


----------



## TalulaTarantula (Jan 21, 2011)

Heres mine, Xhana (hoping she is a she lol) shes currently 3" and is very mean, has only kicked hair once but that was my fault, attacks anything that moves in her tub, including the water when i overflow her water bowl, she also goes to attack me if i make a movement near her tub. But all together she's a fantastic little T and is one of my favs in my little group of T's, shes pretty easy to keep and doesnt bulldoze everything in her tank like some of my other T's do.


----------



## Dr3d (Jul 31, 2010)

I love Genics  Here is one of my sling freshly moulted..


----------



## 8and6 (Jan 19, 2010)

every collection should have one :lol2:


----------



## jb1962 (Sep 21, 2009)

They look great and Noal your one has much red !.


----------



## Sublios_Pixelus (Dec 13, 2008)

Dr3d said:


> I love Genics  Here is one of my sling freshly moulted..
> 
> image


looks a lot like my genics used to, until I started calling them Nhandu chromatus's :lolsign:

if its carapace is still light then you need to rename yours as well :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## jb1962 (Sep 21, 2009)

Sublios_Pixelus said:


> looks a lot like my genics used to, until I started calling them Nhandu chromatus's :lolsign:
> 
> if its carapace is still light then you need to rename yours as well :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Yeah I see you point .. from what I've seen you hit the nail on the head..


----------



## jb1962 (Sep 21, 2009)

Silk_Spinner said:


> Here's a pic of my big girl Claudia - she's a right madam, attacks anything in her tank and throws her weight about, but I love her. :flrt:
> 
> image


Would you say she is aggressive ? towards you? or her food?
Highly defensive towards you? mildly ? highly ?.


----------



## vivalabam (Aug 8, 2010)

Here's my little Rupert, massive don't you agree? Especially after it's recent moult. :whistling2:


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

jb1962 said:


> Yeah I see you point .. from what I've seen you hit the nail on the head..


Nah my a.brocklehirsti looks exactly like that after a moult I got 5 nandu chromatus and there carapace is much greyer


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

vivalabam said:


> Here's my little Rupert, massive don't you agree? Especially after it's recent moult. :whistling2:
> 
> image


Give it a few months this will be one of ur biggest ts there growing machines


----------



## vivalabam (Aug 8, 2010)

jaykickboxer said:


> Give it a few months this will be one of ur biggest ts there growing machines


I wouldn't count on it, my slow growers grow fast, my fast growers grow slow. My female GBB and my possibly male curly haired has taken over my salmon pink. :whip:


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

vivalabam said:


> I wouldn't count on it, my slow growers grow fast, my fast growers grow slow. My female GBB and my possibly male curly haired has taken over my salmon pink. :whip:


I would il upload some pics in a minute


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

jb1962 said:


> Would you say she is aggressive ? towards you? or her food?
> Highly defensive towards you? mildly ? highly ?.


Mine attack water droplets as I top up there water and tongs if it moves they will try eat it


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

mine have gone from about a inch and half two this in 6 months


----------



## jb1962 (Sep 21, 2009)

vivalabam said:


> I wouldn't count on it, my slow growers grow fast, my fast growers grow slow. My female GBB and my possibly male curly haired has taken over my salmon pink. :whip:


give your salmon pink a dubia roach it will shoot up lol


----------



## jb1962 (Sep 21, 2009)

jaykickboxer said:


> mine have gone from about a inch and half two this in 6 months
> 
> image
> image


that is some t :gasp:

And you have five N.chromatus ? :thumb


----------



## Silk_Spinner (Dec 22, 2009)

vivalabam said:


> Here's my little Rupert, massive don't you agree? Especially after it's recent moult. :whistling2:


Aw, Rupert is lovely :flrt:


----------



## Dr3d (Jul 31, 2010)

jb1962 said:


> They look great and Noal your one has much red !.


 lol yup freshly moulted specimen 



Sublios_Pixelus said:


> looks a lot like my genics used to, until I started calling them Nhandu chromatus's :lolsign:
> 
> if its carapace is still light then you need to rename yours as well :Na_Na_Na_Na:


how about now  it's had a couple of days to harden up, i'll take another image when it's eaten a roach


----------



## vivalabam (Aug 8, 2010)

jb1962 said:


> give your salmon pink a dubia roach it will shoot up lol


I give her 2 crickets a week! Everyone else is on one a week, she's on 2 and still doesn't grow! I think she's broken. :blush:



Silk_Spinner said:


> Aw, Rupert is lovely :flrt:


Thanks. :flrt: She's a right little cutie, always comes out of her burrow to say hello.


----------



## spicewwfc (Aug 26, 2009)

I did have 2 females, but sadly I lost one just before christmas, the other one is still going strong, so I picked up a pair off Michael Scheller at BTS. 
Here they are.

Male









Female









Genic's are awesome spiders, their feeding response is epic.


----------



## jb1962 (Sep 21, 2009)

they have a lot of people that love em..
So they can't be as bad as some say!.
And it's great to see the pics too.


----------



## ZZfan (Feb 22, 2010)

Got mine last Sunday at BTS - he's huge lol!


----------



## walkerpants (Apr 30, 2008)

Here is my genic with a mouth full of Dubia roach.
Great species, one of the best terrestrials in my opinion.


----------



## kevhutch (Feb 18, 2010)

got a 5" girl and a couple of slings, excellent eaters:2thumb:


----------



## spicewwfc (Aug 26, 2009)

A few more


----------



## jb1962 (Sep 21, 2009)

spicewwfc said:


> A few more
> image
> image
> image
> ...


Very nice looking genic..
What's the standard size ?


----------



## Fuzzmaster101 (May 26, 2010)

Action shot of "Sally" my A.genic with her first feed just after moulting. She's a biggie even for a genic. 8"+ I'd say


----------



## jb1962 (Sep 21, 2009)

Fuzzmaster101 said:


> Action shot of "Sally" my A.genic with her first feed just after moulting. She's a biggie even for a genic. 8"+ I'd say
> 
> image


she seems to be enjoying her meal


----------



## Mutley.100 (Nov 3, 2008)

Some nice genic's in this thread .

I've got 11 genic's , 1 AF , 1 MM , 1 SA/F , 4 grown on/small juves and 4 of my own bred slings . Here's the AF affectionately called Rampage . 



















Just waiting for her to fatten up a bit then the male gets his chance for death or glory (or both if she eats him like the last MM I mated her with) .


----------



## Dr3d (Jul 31, 2010)

Mutley.100 said:


> Some nice genic's in this thread .
> 
> I've got 11 genic's , 1 AF , 1 MM , 1 SA/F , 4 grown on/small juves and 4 of my own bred slings . Here's the AF affectionately called Rampage .
> 
> ...


 
lol got love rampage


----------



## Poxicator (Nov 14, 2007)

Tried to mate mine last year but both female moulted out, so I so one to Lucky Eddie.









I still have another, decided to take her for a walk:









Noel, that looks very much like a N. chromatus, as others have said. Here's my chromatus from a few years ago:


----------



## Silk_Spinner (Dec 22, 2009)

Mutley.100 said:


> Some nice genic's in this thread .
> 
> I've got 11 genic's , 1 AF , 1 MM , 1 SA/F , 4 grown on/small juves and 4 of my own bred slings . Here's the AF affectionately called Rampage .
> 
> ...


Rampage is gorgeous! :flrt:


----------



## Silk_Spinner (Dec 22, 2009)

Poxicator said:


> Tried to mate mine last year but both female moulted out, so I so one to Lucky Eddie.
> image
> 
> I still have another, decided to take her for a walk:
> ...


Wow, brave boy going toward that huge lady.

Love the pic of the one on the grass.


----------



## Carl6688 (Jan 18, 2011)

Got this little guy yesterday, put a bit of cricket in with him and he actually shook the pot by raggin it all over the place :lol2:


----------



## jb1962 (Sep 21, 2009)

Poxicator said:


> Tried to mate mine last year but both female moulted out, so I so one to Lucky Eddie.
> image
> 
> I still have another, decided to take her for a walk:
> ...


Very nice genic's Pete 
I see what you mean by walks lol.


----------



## jb1962 (Sep 21, 2009)

Mutley.100 said:


> Some nice genic's in this thread .
> 
> I've got 11 genic's , 1 AF , 1 MM , 1 SA/F , 4 grown on/small juves and 4 of my own bred slings . Here's the AF affectionately called Rampage .
> 
> ...


Christ she's big ,
Good to hear of breeders


----------



## Vicampo (Jan 16, 2011)

Ive had mine for about a month and I love it. I will get some photos tomorrow.. Sunday is photoshoot day!


----------



## PeterUK (Jun 21, 2008)

Carl6688 said:


> Got this little guy yesterday, put a bit of cricket in with him and he actually shook the pot by raggin it all over the place :lol2:
> 
> image



That substrate is slightly on the dry side for a lickle one that size : victory:


----------



## PeterUK (Jun 21, 2008)

I've only got 3 :sad: and i want MORE ! ! ! :2thumb:


----------



## Carl6688 (Jan 18, 2011)

PeterUK said:


> That substrate is slightly on the dry side for a lickle one that size : victory:


That was taken this morning before I gave it a spray : victory:


----------



## samhack (Jan 11, 2009)

How are people keeping their genics? I was told to keep mine I little damper but it spends all its time on top of its hide. I only spray the sub once every few days


----------



## PeterUK (Jun 21, 2008)

Carl6688 said:


> That was taken this morning before I gave it a spray : victory:



I've never sprayed a terrestial tarantula in 30 years of keeping them.
There absolutely no use in it whatsoever, all you are doing is annoying the spider especially in such a small container and raising the humidity for a brief period.
It is much better to thoughly wet a portion of the substrate to get a constant evaporation :2thumb:


----------



## Dr3d (Jul 31, 2010)

Poxicator said:


> Noel, that looks very much like a N. chromatus, as others have said. Here's my chromatus from a few years ago:
> image


Myself an Matt sat down with this spider last night and studied it closely and we recon your right mate lol it is indeep a Chromatus..... Shame as I bought it at SeaS from a reputable dealer lol I wont say who tho as mistakes happen hahaha so I am down to one Genic now that mutley got me a while back lol


----------



## un4given (Dec 14, 2009)

Here is my female


----------



## Paul c 1 (Sep 30, 2009)

Dr3d said:


> Myself an Matt sat down with this spider last night and studied it closely and we recon your right mate lol it is indeep a Chromatus..... Shame as I bought it at SeaS from a reputable dealer lol I wont say who tho as mistakes happen hahaha so I am down to one Genic now that mutley got me a while back lol


Never mind Noel .... the Nhandu chromatus are neat spiders anyhow.
-P


----------



## Dr3d (Jul 31, 2010)

Paul c 1 said:


> Never mind Noel .... the Nhandu chromatus are neat spiders anyhow.
> -P


lol i got a couple already and colortravollosus haha I do like em tho but good excuse to go on the hunt for a A. genic lol


----------



## Paul c 1 (Sep 30, 2009)

Dr3d said:


> lol i got a couple already and colortravollosus haha I do like em tho but good excuse to go on the hunt for a A. genic lol


Yeah the Nhandu black and whites are awesome. Adult female genics come up quite often for sale, I've seen a fair few for sale over the past few months, and i'll give you a 'heads up' should I see any more.
-P


----------



## Carl6688 (Jan 18, 2011)

PeterUK said:


> I've never sprayed a terrestial tarantula in 30 years of keeping them.
> There absolutely no use in it whatsoever, all you are doing is annoying the spider especially in such a small container and raising the humidity for a brief period.
> It is much better to thoughly wet a portion of the substrate to get a constant evaporation :2thumb:


I didn't mean I sprayed the tarantula :lol2: I place the lid over the side the T is on then give the opposite side of the pot a spray until the sub is moist.


----------



## Dr3d (Jul 31, 2010)

Paul c 1 said:


> Yeah the Nhandu black and whites are awesome. Adult female genics come up quite often for sale, I've seen a fair few for sale over the past few months, and i'll give you a 'heads up' should I see any more.
> -P


 
Nice one fella just give us a yell bro any time you like  I'm little fed up I did'nt notice it earlier myself to be fair.... but having bought it from the person I did had no real reason to look to deeply at the size it was... This thread helped loads really as I dont like having any species mis labeled..... :2thumb:


----------



## ResidentOfEvil (Aug 19, 2010)

Heres Jazz my freshly molted female


----------



## jb1962 (Sep 21, 2009)

ResidentOfEvil said:


> Heres Jazz my freshly molted femaleimage]image[/URL]


WOW! she is nice


----------



## jb1962 (Sep 21, 2009)

Dr3d said:


> Nice one fella just give us a yell bro any time you like  I'm little fed up I did'nt notice it earlier myself to be fair.... but having bought it from the person I did had no real reason to look to deeply at the size it was... This thread helped loads really as I dont like having any species mis labeled..... :2thumb:


Noel on the forsale section of this site has been three AF genic's ;-)


----------



## jb1962 (Sep 21, 2009)

un4given said:


> Here is my female
> 
> image
> 
> image


What age is she ..


----------



## un4given (Dec 14, 2009)

jb1962 said:


> What age is she ..


She's 8 years old


----------



## ResidentOfEvil (Aug 19, 2010)

jb1962 said:


> WOW! she is nice


Thanks alot mate, def my fave species


----------



## jb1962 (Sep 21, 2009)

Hands up who has bred , or breeding genic's :whistling2:
Because I'll be on the hunt soon for 2.5" female :notworthy:


----------



## jb1962 (Sep 21, 2009)

Ok I'll take that as not many pmsl 

So would a 1.5" to 2.5" be a grown on?

And has any one seen that size for sale ever?.

Oh! you can put your hands down lol.


----------



## Tom H (May 21, 2011)

i have one about 2.5" to 3"! i bought her at the BTS show the other week.... it was sold to the guy as a female, so im hoping it is. just waiting for her to moult!


----------



## jb1962 (Sep 21, 2009)

Tom H said:


> i have one about 2.5" to 3"! i bought her at the BTS show the other week.... it was sold to the guy as a female, so im hoping it is. just waiting for her to moult!


Fingers cross for you 

A good friend loaned me his adult genic tonight and she is really nice and at the mo feeding on a dubia roach lol..


----------



## jb1962 (Sep 21, 2009)

Update,

I got one off here and it's 3" very calm and was ok with brush,
No defense display and after walking around it settled under cork hide then later blocked it up at back and front.

I'm now thinking of buying more.. lol.


----------



## Paul c 1 (Sep 30, 2009)

jb1962 said:


> Update,
> 
> I got one off here and it's 3" very calm and was ok with brush,
> No defense display and after walking around it settled under cork hide then later blocked it up at back and front.
> ...


 
I have an 8" female genic, she's usually as good as gold, can be a bit excitable from time to time, but will never really display any defensive behaviour apart from the occasional bit of hair kicking which when she does flick is usually very short lived anyway.

They're top class spiders and I couldn't recommend them enough.
-P


----------



## Mutley.100 (Nov 3, 2008)

Just a note for you all , that beautiful AF I posted earlier in the thread ate my male last night , put him in and after a little while with no real activity she slowly approached him then suddenly attacked him and killed him . 

Lovely species but a pain to mate .


----------



## Stelios (Aug 28, 2009)

Shame he didn't get his end away first.:grouphug:


----------



## jb1962 (Sep 21, 2009)

Mutley.100 said:


> Just a note for you all , that beautiful AF I posted earlier in the thread ate my male last night , put him in and after a little while with no real activity she slowly approached him then suddenly attacked him and killed him .
> 
> Lovely species but a pain to mate .


Sorry to hear that Matt. :-(

As for being a pain let's say it's a good job women can't do the same to us ..:gasp:


----------



## jb1962 (Sep 21, 2009)

www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/album.php?albumid=17204 mine


----------

